# Osaka tanks clear out at petcetera



## summit

I know Petcetera does not have the best name in the pet industry, but they have some fanatastic deals on the fluval osaka tank kits right now as they are clearing them out, I picked up a 155 litre and a 260 litre, stunning tanks!

Osaka 155L with curved glass seamless front, stand, and duel 24" T5HO lighting $319 normal $799

Osaka 260L with curved glass seamless front, stand and duel 36" T5HO lighting $399 normal $999


----------



## BigFatLyre

They're both $399.???
And which store? or all?


----------



## Adz1

wow that is a great deal.......
every one will be jumping on these.....


----------



## eternity302

Now that's insane!


----------



## Sharkbait

Seems weird that a tank almost half the size is the same price.

I have the 320L of this tank. They're a very nice design...although you'll have fun putting the middle drawer in and wondering why it doesn't line up


----------



## shaobo

http://www.petcetera.ca/Petcetera/media/petcetera/Home/Flyer/Flyer.pdf

155L is listed $319.99 on this flyer.


----------



## tony1928

Wow, a smokin deal. I'm not allowed anymore tanks.


----------



## summit

sorry, yes the 155L is $319, $399 is what I paid last month, then I saw the 260L come on same for $399 and got another one  I don't know if they have any left, I got my 260L from petcetera in coquitlam, and my 155L from pitt meadows.

They do seem to be great deals, I was told under cost as they are cleaing them out, the stand alone is worth $200, the lighting $150, and I don't know what curved glass seamless tanks go for. Funny though, I have the same problem with a sticky middle drawer on my osaka 260, I was thinking of changing out the drawer runners. I can't complain for that price though, although $399 quickly turned into more with an eheim 2075 on sale from JL, hydor inline heater, python etc..


----------



## 2wheelsx2

That 260 is a smoking deal. Awesome display tank.


----------



## Marius

shaobo said:


> http://www.petcetera.ca/Petcetera/media/petcetera/Home/Flyer/Flyer.pdf
> 
> 155L is listed $319.99 on this flyer.


That corner 46gal original price makes me laugh, 2499$ 
I hope they'll still be in business for when I move back, so I can take wifey there, show her the ridiculous prices they have and "reason her" into another, or some more Tenecor.


----------



## target

Those Osakas are really cool looking. I'd love to pick one up.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

You know they're too small for you Daniel. Get that 180 gallon.


----------



## target

Very true. I'll see if the director at work wants one for the reception area instead


----------



## discuspaul

Many, many thanx for the greal tip summit !!!

Called the Coquitlam store first thing this morning & put a hold on the last remaining 260 (70 gal) they had. Went in to buy it about 1:00 p.m. today & while I was there inspecting the kit, which was in somewhat disarray in 3 boxes, 2 other people came into the store wanting the same tank.

One ended up buying the last 155 that store had, and the other was calling the Abbotsford store to see if they had any left - doubt it, cause I called them late yesterday afternoon, and it seems they only had one 155 left. But they may also have had a 320 - they weren't sure till they had checked their storage room.
Anyway, the 260 was what I had wanted in the first place - 8 months ago when I bought the last remaining 155 that Petland in Surrey had. As it turns out, the fantastic Petcetera price for the 260, @ $399., was 1/2 of what I had paid for the 155, 8 months ago. 60 % off the regular price - below their cost !!!Maybe these tanks will become collector's items - do you think ??
Once again, thanx - I'm sure it's going to look great in my den, as a Discus tank.


----------



## summit

emile said:


> Many, many thanx for the greal tip summit !!!
> 
> Called the Coquitlam store first thing this morning & put a hold on the last remaining 260 (70 gal) they had. Went in to buy it about 1:00 p.m. today & while I was there inspecting the kit, which was in somewhat disarray in 3 boxes, 2 other people came into the store wanting the same tank.
> 
> One ended up buying the last 155 that store had, and the other was calling the Abbotsford store to see if they had any left - doubt it, cause I called them late yesterday afternoon, and it seems they only had one 155 left. But they may also have had a 320 - they weren't sure till they had checked their storage room.
> Anyway, the 260 was what I had wanted in the first place - 8 months ago when I bought the last remaining 155 that Petland in Surrey had. As it turns out, the fantastic Petcetera price for the 260, @ $399., was 1/2 of what I had paid for the 155, 8 months ago. 60 % off the regular price - below their cost !!!Maybe these tanks will become collector's items - do you think ??
> Once again, thanx - I'm sure it's going to look great in my den, as a Discus tank.


No problem Paul, I got the second last one from there, I think they were the last ones left as I phoned around and all everyone else had was 155, the 155 is still a great deal though. I have both set up in the family room with some japanese decor and it looks great, now they just need cycling and then the fish!

Works out to my advantage though, because now I am going to pick you brain as I am going to be doing my 260 as a discus as well  (If you don't mind) I saw your pictures of the 155, stunning!


----------



## discuspaul

Summit,
You're very welcome to get in touch with me at any time if you need any info.
I'm so thrilled with getting this 260 - can't wait to get it home & set it up.
Don't know what I'm going to do yet, but I think I will definitely go with white silica pool filter sand, a couple of pieces of nice driftwood, but fairly lightly planted, with some anubias & maybe java fern strung unto the driftwood. We'll see how it goes - I'll be happy to share with you if you will also share with me on what you're doing with yours. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Roaming Ravyn

Thanks for the tip! I picked up a 155 litre today. All the larger ones were gone for every store  But alas I probably didn't have the space anyways.


----------



## Chewie

Chilliwack store still has 84g for $420


----------



## discuspaul

That's a fantastic price for the 84 gal. It was around $1,200. reg. retail price.
What a steal - somebody grab that !!!


----------



## Chewie

I want to so bad. All the deals are when I got no money.


----------



## Roaming Ravyn

Chewie - thanks for the tip. I picked up the 320 Litre one today and returned 155.


----------



## discuspaul

*Osaka 320*

Good for you RR,
I was feeling somewhat bad that you didn't get the Osaka tank size you would likely have prefered (the 260 that I got ahead of you the other day @ the Coq. store).
I'm sure you'll love the size & look of the 320 when you get it set up !!
Still thinking of discus ?
Paul


----------



## Holyarmor

Amazing deals !!!!

Did anybody check out the Richmond store ?????


----------



## Firsttimer

*Osaka 320*

Emile: I was about 3 minutes behind you in phoning when you got the 260 reserved. As I live on the island, I had to get a new in the box one in order to get it shipped.

The good news is I have located a new in the box 320 setup like Shark Bait and Roaming Ravyn have. $479.99 shipped to Vancouver or Victoria. Includes the tank, stand, overhead light and the bulbs (same package). Hagen had only three more sets left in their warehouse in Montreal. The other two sets are getting shipped out here as well. They left on Tuesday October 5th so should be here late this week or early next week. If anyone is interested in the other two please let me know....and I will hook them up with the contact.

We are very new to this...started with the $5.00 Betta and then a 15 gallon setup with some baby angelfish...and now in a couple of months going to get the Osaka. This website has been very helpful to us. I did get the Fluval FX5 at the Pet Smart price and a Fluval E300 heater for $50.00...so will be good to go when it arrives.

A couple of questions:

How heavy is the 320 Tank Box and the 320 stand? 
I have a very tall long box F350 but I would only have my 15 year son to help me unload....or I could bring our much lower enclosed trailer. Can anyone help with that? Do you know the exact weights....I can't locate that information on any websites.

Does anyone have some 320 tank pictures they wish to post that would show backgrounds, live plants, decorations etc?

Is it true that natural slate is safe for use in tanks?

And does anyone have any suggestions where I could get aqaurium safe (freshwater tropical) rocks, driftwood, gravel, live plants at a reasonable price on this island?

Thanks for having the thread on "deals" as I would of probably never taken the plunge...this one was too good to be true.


----------



## summit

I can't help you with much of the post, but your son and you should be able to load the 320 and stand no problem, my wife and I managed the 260 with ease and the women who helps me load it at the store even had a bad back, so I did most of it myself, the size and weight difference on the 320 is not much more at all. I would guess they weigh in around 100-150 lbs if that. Take the truck, its really not that bad, just strap it down so it dosnt move around in the back, I brought mine home in an F150 and could have put 2 back there.

Looks like there will be a few new osaka startup tank threads kicking around! They really are gorgeous tanks, although I wish I saw the 320 before I got the 260!


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Natural slate is fine for aquaria, as long as there is no contamination on it (from man-made disturbance).


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks

is there petcetra still in the lower main land there closed aren't they


----------



## discuspaul

hey firsttimer - good luck with your new 320 - gorgeous tank. You'll enjoy!

As summit said, you & your son should manage ok. I guesstimate the tank would be somewhere around 100 lbs. or so, and the boxed stand would probably run closer to 150 than 100. 
As for stones & rocks, any local natural stone supply store ( the kind that caters to builders/developers/landscapers, for siding, sidewalks, patios, and such) should have a good variety of nice clean natural stone pieces at far lesser prices than any rock you could purchase @ an lfs.
As for aquascaping your tank, if you haven't already seen it, check out my Osaka 260 ( 41" wide instead of 48" like your 320) on the link below. No rocks, but planted, with driftwood pieces. It'll take a few weeks for the plants to grow out to where I'd like them. And I'll likely do some relocating. Been set up for 10 days + & my discus will be going in soon.
Link:
http://s1105photobucket.com/albums/h357/discuspaul
Best,
emile (Paul)


----------



## discuspaul

*Link won't work*

Oops - sorry.
There should be a dot (.) between s1105 and photobucket. 
(s1105.photobucket. ......)
Paul


----------



## discuspaul

*Link*

See what you do (or don't do) when you're not thinking ? ! Stupid of me !
Should have redone the link - here it is:

Pictures by discuspaul - Photobucket


----------



## Firsttimer

Thanks for the comments back so far. It is appreciated and especially the pictures and link to other tanks. They look stunning.

Did yours come with the Urethane Foam Sheet for between the cabinet and the tank?

To Shelltoes: I did get your private meassge...I tried to send you a response back and as well to the Forum Administrator but I guess I can't until I make 10 posts.

Both of Osaka 320's are still left as far as I know. Send me a PM with your e-mail and your phone number and I will get back to you. They are expected to arrive tuesday or thursday of this week. 

Bart


----------



## Firsttimer

To: Shell Toes and Roberto Luongo:

I can't answer a PM yet.... so you need to send me your e-mail address and/or your phone number. I will check in the morning and get back to you.

Thanks


----------



## discuspaul

Yes, my Osaka came with the foam pad.


----------



## Buffer

I price matched my Osaka tank at Richmond Pj's Pets...but since it's out of stock everywhere at Petcetera, I just have to pay $100 uplift on top of the $399.99. Still an awesome deal and the best part is I don't have to deal with the clueless staff at Petcetera!!


----------



## discuspaul

Right on, buffer !
Yeah, still an awesome deal !
Good luck with the tank.
Paul


----------

